# Nik Halik's courses



## zengin (7 December 2007)

Has any one done one of Nick Haliks courses or know much about the man? On paper he looks like he seems to know what he is talking about.

Any ideas?


----------



## Timmy (7 December 2007)

*Re: Nick Haliks courses*

Zengin, let me ask you – do you have any credentials for offering Bowen Therapy?  To save time, I assume your answer is yes.  Would you recommend a person used a Bowen therapist who did not have any credentials?  I assume not.

Always remember, in this business, the credentials to ask to see are positive and growing brokerage account statements, nothing more, nothing less.  An ASIC license can be “rented”, a degree from a university can be had with little more than perseverance and application, a work history in the finance/investing industry is had by anyone who doesn’t work in the industry anymore.  On the other hand, a track record of positive and growing brokerage account statements can only be had through successful trading/investing.

In this business assessing the value of a course/teacher is straightforward: if his/her brokerage account statement(s) show positive and growing returns on his/her trading/investing over a reasonable period of time, and what he/she does is something you can duplicate, and its good value for money, then go for it.


----------



## IFocus (7 December 2007)

*Re: Nick Haliks courses*



zengin said:


> Has any one done one of Nick Haliks courses or know much about the man? On paper he looks like he seems to know what he is talking about.
> 
> Any ideas?




Hi Zengin

I believe you will get more from this site and its free.

A rule of thumb for avoiding those that over charge for information make the following claims are as follows

1. Its easy to trade 
2. Just 30 minuets per day is all you need
3. How to master trading, stock markets, etc
4. Every thing you need to know... 
5. Have educated over 20,000 traders
6. Multi-millionaire Trader....

I am sure others can add to the list

Not saying you wont learn anything just saying its very over priced and about the "Educator" making money and you feel warm all over and excited at the end of the seminar.

Depending on what you want I personally fully recommend Nick Radges Chartist, value for money, no hype, monthly subs to look over and if it not for you then you can move on.
Its just worth the money to listen to how a trader talks, listen to the words, tone, how to think while looking at a market. Listen to Nick then read this forum you will know who trades well and who is still developing, language is very powerful spruikers use it to press your buttons and to empty your pockets, when thinking about trading your brain listens to the language you use……and then delivers what it thinks you want…….


Hope this helps and is not to cryptic 
Focus


----------



## zengin (7 December 2007)

*Re: Nick Haliks courses*

Thanks Timmy and IFocus for your comments


----------



## nomore4s (7 December 2007)

*Re: Nick Haliks courses*

I agree with Ifocus, try The Chartist, even if only for a month. Worth the small fee. See how a pro works.


----------

